# καντηλανάφτης = verger, candlelighter



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος για τον καντηλανάφτη στα αγγλικά που να δίνει μια σαφή εικόνα για την ίδια την πράξη; Το verger που βρίσκω ως απόδοση σε ένα λεξικό παραπέμπει σε άλλη εικόνα (στην ιερατική ράβδο). Sacristan, usher κλπ. το ίδιο. Μπορεί φυσικά να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς περίφραση, αλλά ψάχνω για καθιερωμένο όρο (για την απόδοση του αρχαίου όρου _λυχνάπτρια_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Στα γερμανικά υπάρχει μονολεκτικό Lichtanzünderin, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω αντιστοιχία στα γερμανοαγγλικά μου. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για τον φανοκόρο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στα γερμανικά υπάρχει μονολεκτικό



Σιγά μη δεν είχαν μονολεκτικό όρο τα γερμανικά.:)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Candelero βρίσκω στα ισπανικά. Τα περικυκλώνω σιγά σιγά τα αγγλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Το γερμανοϊσπανικό της ίδια εποχής δίνει lucero. Αλλά (βλ. πιο πάνω) υποθέτω ότι εννοεί τον φανοκόρο.



pidyo said:


> Σιγά μη δεν είχαν μονολεκτικό όρο τα γερμανικά.:)


:laugh:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά (βλ. πιο πάνω) υποθέτω ότι εννοεί τον φανοκόρο.


Όπως και το lamplighter, που δυστυχώς δεν έχει εκκλησιαστική χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Αυτό εδώ βοηθάει; 

*Ιnstructions for Church Candle Lighters*
By Jane McDonaugh, eHow Contributor

[φωτο]Acolytes light candles for the service

Acolytes, or church candle lighters, have served a vital part of Christian church services since the dawn of the religion, the earliest recorded in A.D. 251. A church candle lighter's main responsibility is to light and extinguish candles at determined times throughout the service, serving as a symbol of God and Christ's fiery presence in the church during the service. If you are elected as a church candle lighter, it is important to follow the procedure carefully for a smooth service.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό εδώ βοηθάει;


Για τον καντηλανάφτη ναι, για τη λυχνάπτρια όχι. Ευχαριστώ πάντως. Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω τη μέθοδο του στρίβειν διά των πολλαπλών αναφορών. Θα βάλω κι άλλα λειτουργικά αξιώματα και θα τους κάνω όλους acolytes να ξεμπερδεύω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Επίσης: Below the rank of deacon are reader or chanter, acolyte or altar boy, and the candlelighter, or kandelanaftes, who is ... από: Greek holiday, _Anne Anthony_ - 1957 (γκουγκλοβιβλία)

At Jerusalem he asked Patriarch Germanos to accept his service as a candle-lighter in the Church of the Resurrection, the Greek Orthodox part of the Church of the Sepulchre, built above the traditional place of the tomb of Christ. Από: Archimandrite Hierotheos Abbatios 1599-1664, _Keetje Rozemond_ - 1966 (ομοίως)

(και κανά-δυο άλλα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Για τον καντηλανάφτη ναι, για τη λυχνάπτρια όχι. Ευχαριστώ πάντως. Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω τη μέθοδο του στρίβειν διά των πολλαπλών αναφορών. Θα βάλω κι άλλα λειτουργικά αξιώματα και θα τους κάνω όλους acolytes να ξεμπερδεύω.


Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις κανένα lychnoslighter; ( ??? ιεροσυλία???)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Αφού το candlelighter μοιάζει να είναι η τρέχουσα απόδοση του kandelanaftes πάντως, μήπως πρέπει να μπει και στον τίτλο για μέλλουσα χρήση;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

λυχνάπτης = δαδοῦχος, a torch-bearer, an officer at the mysteries of Eleusinian Demeter.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> λυχνάπτης = δαδοῦχος, a torch-bearer, an officer at the mysteries of Eleusinian Demeter.



Το = στο λήμμα είναι ανακριβές. Το ότι η λέξη λυχνάπτης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί (συνεκδοχικά υποθέτω) και για τον δαδούχο (ο οποίος, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, είναι μείζον αξίωμα στα μυστήρια, της Δήμητρας και όχι μόνο) δεν σημαίνει πως μπορεί να αποδοθεί δαδούχος, πολλώ δε μάλλον torch-bearer.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στα γερμανικά υπάρχει μονολεκτικό Lichtanzünderin, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω αντιστοιχία στα γερμανοαγγλικά μου. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για τον φανοκόρο.


Τώρα βλέπω ότι δεν διατύπωσα σαφώς ότι αυτή είναι η γερμανική απόδοση της λυχνάπτριας. Άχρηστο για τον π2 τώρα, αλλά ας υπάρχει.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα βλέπω ότι δεν διατύπωσα σαφώς ότι αυτή είναι η γερμανική απόδοση της λυχνάπτριας. Άχρηστο για τον π2 τώρα, αλλά ας υπάρχει.



και  Fakkelzünderin der Göttin, Lychnaptria

κάτι κοντινό σε torch-lighter, αλλιώς lychnaptes, lychnpatria.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Στο μεγάλο ελληνοαγγλικό (ξέρετε ποιο, ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε) εκτός από verger δίνει και lampion lighter. Ακόμα σταυροκοπιέμαι. :huh:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο μεγάλο ελληνοαγγλικό (ξέρετε ποιο, ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε) εκτός από verger δίνει και lampion lighter. Ακόμα σταυροκοπιέμαι. :huh:



Μπορεί να έχει κατά νου την απαίσια συνήθεια των καθολικών με τα ηλεκτρικά _λαμπιόνια_ αντί για κεράκια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Το έχουν πάρει από αυτή τη σημασία, που όμως δεν την έχω δει ποτέ για το καντήλι:
A pot or cup, often of coloured glass, containing oil or grease with a wick, used in illuminations.  (ODE)

Δεν υπάρχει καν στα σύγχρονα λεξικά — με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις:
lamp used on carriages: a small oil lamp, usually with a tinted glass chimney, formerly popular as a carriage light
Microsoft® Encarta® 2008.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2012)

Το καντήλι είναι vigil lamp.
Πληροφορίαι εντός :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Και *oil lamp* και *sanctuary lamp*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_lamp#Christianity


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Γκουγκλισμά lampion μου βγάζει κινέζικα φαναράκια, και το Βικιλεξικό λέει μεν A small oil lamp, αλλά όλο χάρτινα βλέπω (κι ακούω στο γιουτούμπιον)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Το γαλλικό _lampion_ είναι το *Chinese lantern*.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Προφανώς η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται και στην αγγλική με την ίδια σημασία.
(στο google.co.uk την αναζήτησα, αμερικανίδες να μας δείχνουν πώς θα φτιάξουμε το φαναράκι μας βρήκα)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία: sexton / sacristan = νεωκόρος, σωστά; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: sexton / sacristan = νεωκόρος, σωστά; :)


Σωστά. Να μην παραλείπουμε τα κλασικά.


----------

